# Glucagon injection kit



## Dingbat2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm a parent of a type 1 child who has had diabetes for a number of years. We've always been prescribed a glucagon injection kit for emergency use, never had to use it thankfully. We replace the kit every couple of years when it expires. I put in the latest prescription request and our GP practice is refusing to issue it, saying it's a strong medication, shouldn't be used unless by paramedics bla bla bla. Has policy changed with keeping a kit at home? I've directed them to the original letter from the consultant advising of all the items that will need to be on repeat prescription, this was included on the list, but the letter is from several years ago. I can call our diabetes specialist nurse tomorrow and discuss with them and get them to phone the GP but hoping someone can advice tonight if it's something we should have on prescription. Are there NICE guidelines or anything I can refer our GP to.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2018)

Sorry I can't help but many who had problems with getting GPS to prescribe get help from the Diabetes Specialist Nurse.


----------



## Dingbat2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

I think I've found the answer to my question.

*Diabetes (type 1 and type 2) in children and young people: diagnosis and management
NICE guideline [NG18] Published date: August 2015 Last updated: November 2016  *

1.2.79 *Family members *or carers and, where appropriate, school nurses and other carers* should be *trained and *equipped to give intramuscular glucagon* for severe hypoglycaemia in an emergency. [2004, amended 2015]

 1.2.82 *Treat severe hypoglycaemia* in children and young people with type 1 diabetes who are not in hospital or who do not have rapid intravenous access available as follows.

*Use intramuscular glucagon* or a concentrated oral glucose solution (for example Glucogel). *Do not use oral glucose solution if the level of consciousness is reduced* as this could be dangerous.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 13, 2018)

My prescriptions go electronically to the chemist, and one time it didn't work.  The explanation was because glucagon was on it and it's a restricted drug.  So it was a bit more of a faff than normal, but I did get it in the end without any argument.  So I think your GP practice needs to see a copy of the guidelines you found!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

Mine will be out of date at the end of this month, so next scrip I order will include a new kit for me too.  They're like ketone blood test strips - you only need them when you need them, in which case they're a life saver!


----------

